# Dane Cook



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061109/ap_en_mo/dane_cook_not_funny_2

I could not agree more. I'm glad the media and fellow comics are finally speaking the truth about this guy. I've come to the conclusion this guy is only big because chicks dig him. Like the TRL of comedy if you will. Dane Cook can't hold a candle to the true comic geniuses out there (past and present) like George Carlin, Sam Kinison, Chris Rock, Louis CK, Bill Cosby, Dave Chappelle, Richard Jeni, Mitch Hedberg, etc. He's simply not funny.

If you guys dig Dane Cook, no offense... this guy has just been getting on my nerves for a long time. I'm glad the mainstream entertainment media, his fellow comics, and most non-females out there understand. It's pretty sad when a *COMIC* only gets big because of how he looks. I thought that shit was limited to pop nonsense, not COMEDY!

/rant


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 9, 2006)

+1

I've never even cracked a smile at any of Dane Cook's jokes. Compared to say David Cross, who's brutally funny, he's totally lame.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 9, 2006)

My friend lent me Dane Cook's 'Retaliation' CD last year when I was doing my half-life 2 assignment for University and was pulling a load of all-nighters. It got me through the whole ordeal stress free.

I found him incredibly funny at some points I was in tears of laughter.

Each to their own I suppose but I like the guy. According to that article he is very 'generational' and I am apparently part of the generation he appeals to so that maybe why I find him funny.


----------



## Scott (Nov 9, 2006)

I like him aswell. I think he's hilarious personally.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm part of the generation too, I just don't think he's a comedian. At least one who can come up with his own material.

To each their own indeed..


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

I know a LOT of guys who find him hilarious, and some of what I've heard is pretty damned funny, too. I can't exactly agree...


----------



## Donnie (Nov 9, 2006)

When he first came out and nobody knew who the hell he was, I thought he was pretty funny. Anymore though...


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2006)

Did you see his HBO Special in Boston? 99% female audience. He's a metrosexual superstar now. He was funny back in the mid/late 90s when he was doing clubs and was himself. On his HBO special, after he told "jokes", instead of any laughter, just the sound of girls screaming?  I agree with Donnie basically.

Anyways I won't spout anymore commentary here, I just thought that Yahoo! article about comics and magazines lashing out against him was interesting.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmmm, I've heard this argued before but never really understood where people were coming from.

He has me laughing the majority of the time.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, I just saw that HBO special. Very disappointing. That was an hour of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Did you see his HBO Special in Boston? 99% female audience. He's a metrosexual superstar now. He was funny back in the mid/late 90s when he was doing clubs and was himself. On his HBO special, after he told "jokes", instead of any laughter, just the sound of girls screaming?  I agree with Donnie basically.
> 
> Anyways I won't spout anymore commentary here, I just thought that Yahoo! article about comics and magazines lashing out against him was interesting.


who the fuck cares who goes to his shows? Quit hating cause your ugly


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2006)

Im hating because he's not funny. The fact 99% of his fans are female is relevant because in general 20 year old women's tastes in the arts is EXTREMELY suspect 

Oh well, there's always Lewis Black


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2006)

Bah...your still whining


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2006)

Then don't read it. I've said what I wanted to say about this subject manner, if people dont agree that's fine


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2006)

yeesh what's the matter unfresh feeling got ya down?


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 9, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8QVvgMro3D0

This clip is hilarious, the way he exaggerates dane's manerisms is perfect. I personally am a one time fan. He's pretty funny, but i just sort of grew out of him. Kinda like slayer, i still kinda like them but i don't listen to them anymore (and what they are both doing these days seems to be getting a little old imo)


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2006)

Spot on.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 9, 2006)

Jesus christ people need to come off it. He's funny. He write his own jokes, the jokes he "copied" are just a complete coincidence.

Honestly, people need to stop making a big deal about the background of things and quit analyzing everything, and just have fun. It's always like this with movies and comedians and especially music. Just fucking enjoy it.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 9, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Jesus christ people need to come off it. He's funny. He write his own jokes, the jokes he "copied" are just a complete coincidence.
> 
> Honestly, people need to stop making a big deal about the background of things and quit analyzing everything, and just have fun. It's always like this with movies and comedians and especially music. Just fucking enjoy it.



Its hard to enjoy when its rubbish and not funny. If you think hes funny great, this thread was about an article about how other comics and the media thinks hes terrible, and I agree. If you like Dane Cook, congrats, everyones going to have different opinions I guess.

Dane Cook stealing Louis CK's material.


----------



## MetalMike (Nov 10, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Yeah, I just saw that HBO special. Very disappointing. That was an hour of my life I'll never get back.



I can't see how you didn't find the bit about atheism funny. 

I like Dane's material. No one's calling him a comical genius. He's just good for a laugh or two.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2006)

MetalMike said:


> I can't see how you didn't find the bit about atheism funny.
> 
> I like Dane's material. No one's calling him a comical genius. He's just good for a laugh or two.



The atheism bit was alright, I guess that was the "laugh or two" you spoke of. 







I highly recommend this work of genius. Notice hes balding, so you might actually hear laughs in the crowd as opposed to school-girl screams.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Dane Cook stealing Louis CK's material.



Did I not just say it's a coincidence? I've heard it. Do you really think that Dane Cook would really steal his jokes from someone big? No. 

On a side note, I really don't find Louis CK funny. He doesn't deliver jokes that well, in my opinion.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2006)

Dude theres a reason 232979273 famous comics have an issue with him. Some have threatened litigation. It goes beyond coincidence. You really are out of touch. 

Louis CK delivers flawlessly, he's straight out of the Carlin book of "how its done"


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 10, 2006)

CK's appearance on the daily show was great. Very underrated comedian. That whole cook/ck material stealing deal is bullshit imo. those bits, although similar, were quite different. Its not like the subject matter hadn't been explored before.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2006)

Once again, there's a reason why Dane Cook has this reputation, it goes far beyond Louis CK. He's just a hack. Anyways enough negativity, I've said my piece on Dane Cook, I just thought the Yahoo! article was interesting


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Dude theres a reason 232979273 famous comics have an issue with him. Some have threatened litigation. It goes beyond coincidence. *You really are out of touch. *
> 
> Louis CK delivers flawlessly, he's straight out of the Carlin book of "how its done"



K. Whatever you say.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Nick... hmm. I'd have to say I agree with most everyone on here. 

Wait, I'll explain. First off, I think Dane's funny. The first time I heard that Kool-Aid bit, I laughed my ass off. But, like many, he's worn a little thin, and I haven't really seen much of his newer stuff. So, there's that.

But, I think you raise good points, as the article points out. Dane's approach is... unique. I think he's a target _partly_ because he's so succesful, now. But there's undeniably reasons _only relating_ to comedy and his act, for the criticism as well.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2006)

Well 'everyone here' is entitled to their opinion. I'll proudly stand alone in thinking Dane Cook is a no-talent hack


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Well 'everyone here' is entitled to their opinion. I'll proudly stand alone in thinking Dane Cook is a no-talent hack


No, dumbass!   I meant that I agree with the plethra of opinions, *including yours*. (Sometimes I hate the internets.) I can see both sides.

I can _definitely_ see why you'd feel that way. At the same time, I find him funny, but yet, still lacking in talent.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Sentient (Nov 10, 2006)

I hadn't seen that yahoo article. 'Twas pretty interesting. I didn't know so many other comics had an issue with Cook. Almost reminds me of back in the day when everybody was hatin' on Andrew Dice Clay. Everybody was hatin' on him, too, and he especially had a huge feud with Sam Kinison. Not so much over material, though. Clay was just arrogant as hell (but pretty funny, too ).

I don't have HBO, but I watch the hell out of the "Comedy Central Presents" episodes (have the DVR set to snag 'em all). Cook's episode on there is pretty much the only thing I've seen of him, and I enjoyed it better than a whole lot of others I've seen. (Loved his bit about the Catholic Church. Had me rolling).

You mentioned Mitch Hedberg in the original post. He's one of my big favorites. Reminds me a bit of Stephen Wright, who I always thought was a freakin' genius. Jeremy Hotz is another one I enjoy a lot, along with Tony Woods. I sure wish Kinison was still alive. 

I loved the hell out of Greg Behrendt, until he got his own daytime talk show. He has some absolutely hilarious & brilliant routines & bits.... but now he's turned into Oprah. 

(...Ahhh, but I digress... we now return to our regularly scheduled program, "Bitchin' about Dane Cook"... )


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 10, 2006)

I saw Dane Cook not that long ago...some time this year....and I thought he was hilarious. I've been a fan of the guy since 2000 or so when I was first introduced to his material. Although I think he was funnier back in the day, he still cracks me up.


----------



## Vince (Nov 10, 2006)

1) Louis CK is funny as hell. I love his videos he has all over his page, and it's a shame his HBO show was cancelled after only 1 season. I thought Lucky Louie was histerical.

2) I'm also a fan of Dane Cook. I think a lot of the heat on him recently is just the human nature thing of people wanting to knock the guy that's on top. Did he steal jokes? I don't know. Maybe. If he did, that's definitely wrong, and I hope anyone that sues him gets paid. But to call him a hack, when he's clearly got a gift as an entertainer, is just rediculous.


----------



## Jason (Nov 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Then don't read it. *I've said what I wanted to say about this subject manner,* if people dont agree that's fine



 guess not seeing you talked about it for 4 more hours...

IMO A comedian I enjoyed the first few times I heard and is now just recycling material..Is Carlos Mencia and he's not really at all orginal...same shit I have thought of in my own mind..I think his show sucks 99% of the time


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 10, 2006)

Sentient said:


> Everybody was hatin' on him, too, and he especially had a huge feud with Sam Kinison. Not so much over material, though. Clay was just arrogant as hell (but pretty funny, too ).



I can't stand Sam Kinison, I personally didn't find him funny...he just shouts a lot and comes off as an asshole. Maybe thats just his stage persona.

I have to admit the Louis CK stuff and the Cook stuff does bare very real and noticeable similarities...either Dane Cook has plagirised those few jokes or as they say, 'Great minds think alike'.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Well 'everyone here' is entitled to their opinion. I'll proudly stand alone in thinking Dane Cook is a no-talent hack



You're not alone I'm totally on your side.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 10, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> 1) Louis CK is funny as hell. I love his videos he has all over his page, and it's a shame his HBO show was cancelled after only 1 season. I thought Lucky Louie was histerical.



Yeah, Lucky Louie was hilarious and brilliantly written. It had good ratings and a huge fan base, Louis was shocked it got cancelled. On his MySpace page he is asking fans to email HBO and sign a petition to bring it back. In good news, HBO is giving him an HOUR LONG HBO standup special though, so that's cool 



.jason. said:


> guess not seeing you talked about it for 4 more hours...
> 
> IMO A comedian I enjoyed the first few times I heard and is now just recycling material..Is Carlos Mencia and he's not really at all orginal...same shit I have thought of in my own mind..I think his show sucks 99% of the time



Jason, if people post responses that I feel are worthy of responding to, I will. Seriously, get off my case already. Find someone else to pick on.


----------



## Jason (Nov 10, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, Lucky Louie was hilarious and brilliantly written. It had good ratings and a huge fan base, Louis was shocked it got cancelled. On his MySpace page he is asking fans to email HBO and sign a petition to bring it back. In good news, HBO is giving him an HOUR LONG HBO standup special though, so that's cool
> 
> 
> 
> Jason, if people post responses that I feel are worthy of responding to, I will. Seriously, get off my case already. Find someone else to pick on.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 14, 2006)

I laugh pretty often when he tells a joke. I gots no beef with him.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 14, 2006)

.jason. said:


> guess not seeing you talked about it for 4 more hours...
> 
> IMO A comedian I enjoyed the first few times I heard and is now just recycling material..Is Carlos Mencia and he's not really at all orginal...same shit I have thought of in my own mind..I think his show sucks 99% of the time



His show blows most of the time, but I watched his standup from somewhere between 94 and 96 (can't remember the exact year) and he was smart, funny, and made some very good points.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Jason, if people post responses that I feel are worthy of responding to, I will. Seriously, get off my case already. Find someone else to pick on.



Well, you seem to have no problem being on Cook's case. No disrespect or anything, it's an open discussion. If you want to pick on something, people are bound to pick on you for your opinion too.

Either way, Mencia does suck. I like Cook, and I do believe it is a case of people always hating the person at the top. Mitch Hedberg fucking rules, and lastly, Stephen Lynch is hilarious as fuck.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2006)

If someones going to post, bring something to the table that relates to the topic. And no, everyone I know who thinks Dane Cook isnt funny isnt because hes "at the top" (btw hes not, Carlin will always be King), its because we dont think its funny. It's pretty arrogant to assume we dont like him because hes popular. I'm not some close minded goregrind fan who loathes anything popular.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Don't fucking touch Sam Kinison (RIP), that's all I know. He's my Comedic Sacred Cow, bitches. I LOVE that guy!


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 16, 2006)

Kinison > *


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 16, 2006)

Kinison was a unique voice in comedy, he deserves respect for that. Kinison and Bill Hicks were two guys who died way too young.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> If someones going to post, bring something to the table that relates to the topic. And no, everyone I know who thinks Dane Cook isnt funny isnt because hes "at the top" (btw hes not, Carlin will always be King), its because we dont think its funny. It's pretty arrogant to assume we dont like him because hes popular. I'm not some close minded goregrind fan who loathes anything popular.



Didn't say you were dude. Chill out. 

Carlin rules, sure, but what's popular and what's the best are two completely different things.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Carlin and Pryor = teh best.


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> If someones going to post, bring something to the table that relates to the topic.



 Fine I'll just spew opinions and call them FACTS! then..


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey! You kids...


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 19, 2006)

From ESPN.com...

_Q: I'm 99 percent positive that Randolph and Mortimer Duke recently wagered $1 that they could turn the funniest, most successful stand-up comic into a disturbed bum on the street and turn a random unfunny guy off the street into the hottest comic in the land with TV specials and a feature film. How else can you explain the fall of Dave Chappelle and the rise of Dane Cook? It is the only answer. Looking good Dane Cook! Feeling good Dave Chappelle!
--DeVito, Washington

SG: There's still a month left in 2006, but that's the E-Mail of the Year so far. _

Genius


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2006)

That's damn funny.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 19, 2006)

Did any of you catch the HBO "Comic Relief 2006" the other night? I implore all of you to check out Louis CK's standup from that, absolutely hilarious, the funniest stuff of the night by far. I'm sure its on YouTube by now.

I do have a confession to make though...







..Dane Cook was on the show too, and at one point his bit did make me slightly chuckle. I won't go as far as laugh, just sort of like a smile and a "heh". It's a start?


----------

